# VERIZON EXCHANGE POLICY



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know Verizon's exchange policy for phones bought over the phone through customer service.

Got a Razr on the way and may want to exchange for the Nexus whenever they decide to release it. Thanks


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Anyone know Verizon's exchange policy for phones bought over the phone through customer service.
> 
> Got a Razr on the way and may want to exchange for the Nexus whenever they decide to release it. Thanks


I'm guessing the $35 restock fee applies but I'm not sure whether you could just return it to a corporate location or if it has to be fine through customer service.


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

A corporate store will exchange it for u


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

30 Day worry free guarantee


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Your exchange can actually be pushed out to 60 days thru customer service on the phone. They can make things happen much easier that a corporate store can.


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

Vzw considers it 14 days from your transaction, meaning phone or store. They are pretty easy going with the 14 days though....within reason.

~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## milkshed27 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Verizon worry free guarantee is 14 days. If you ordered the phone online, or on the phone through customer service, the 14 days starts the day you receive the phone not when you ordered it. At the moment, Verizon has a holiday return policy that allows you to return or exchange your phone through January 15th if you purchased the phone on, or after November 15th. However, I'm not sure if this return policy applies to orders made online or on the phone. I don't see any reason why it would make any difference but I'd call customer service to make sure. Also, keep in mind that if you exchange your Razr for the Nexus, Verizon will more than likely charge you a $35 restocking fee. If you can convince them that your phone is defective in any way you can have the restocking fee waived.

As far as being able to return it at a store if you purchased it over the phone, Verizon usually requires you to reship the phone (for an exchange/return) back to them if it was sent to you via mail. There's always a chance that a manger at a corporate store will do an exchange/return for you but that would be at their discretion. They are pretty strict with the worry free period so be careful not to go past it. There's always the possibility of getting a manger on the phone and having it extended but it can be a pain.


----------

